# All windows open and close with key fob mod



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

Have a 2020 SEL. Asked the tech at the dealer about it and he said it was not activated for North America. He could do it but said there was a hard code chip in the MBQ that tells the computer which market.
He does not know if he activates it - will it stick or be over written on restart.
Does not want to waste my $.

My original dongle from Amazon does not work with the Tiguan we have. Worked fine on the other cars we had.

For those of you that did the code mod - has it stuck and continued to work?

What ”dongle” did you use to connect via BT to you app?

Thanks all.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, works and continues to work
Ross tech


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OBD11 dongle and here’s some coding:

Open/Close windows with keyhole (Steps below)

Allow comfort opening in general [mandatory]

ENG141681-IDE02022-ZV Komfort-Comfort opening > active

Opening by KESSY (closing is already enabled)

IDE11944-ENG116653-Keyless access and start authorization-Kessy Komfort oeffnen > active

Opening/Closing Windows by Key Fob

ENG141681-ENG116652-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort oeffnen > active
ENG141681-ENG116651-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort schliessen > active

Opening/Closing Windows by Keyhole

ENG141681-ENG116643-ZV Komfort-Schliesszylinder Komfort oeffnen > active
ENG141681-ENG116644-ZV Komfort-Schliesszylinder Komfort schliessen > active

Video - Open Windows via keyhole
Video - Close Windows via keyhole
Opening/Closing Window function to stay active with Ignition off & Door Open 

09 Cent Electric
ZV Komfort
Find Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen and set to Not Active


While the above coding was performed in VCDS, can be easily performed with an OBD11 dongle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

Many thanks.
It appears my 2020 might have SFD data protection. ODB11's website says it does not work with SFD.
Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't think so. Your's would be the first 2020 to limit what we are talking here by SFD.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2020 does not have SFD. The MQBv38 platform, which the MK8 Golf is based off of has SFD. My dad has a 2020 Tiguan SEL-P and all coding performed on my 2019 worked on his. The exception is changing Start/Stop deactivation as that has been hard coded. Only two cars that have SFD is the MK8 Golf and a particular Skoda model. You shouldn’t have any issues coding with VCDS or OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

Just tried all of this on my 2020 GLI and it doesn’t work.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

wasbaggedonce said:


> Just tried all of this on my 2020 GLI and it doesn’t work.


You try with the hood open and parking brake on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You try with the hood open and parking brake on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean re-code it all doing that? Didn’t think about it. I’ve used these same steps on my Tiguan and two GTIs without doing that and it worked. Is that something different for newer models or something?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes newer models need the hood open/unlatched and some have stated parking brake engaged for coding to be accepted. This is basically a trickle down to VW from Audi’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

No luck even with hood open and parking brake on. Wonder if it’s blocked since mine is a late model 2020. I think it was manufactured August of 2020.


----------

